# *UPDATE* mini's home! :D



## carrie

hiya. so... some people have known i have been looking for a little girl for a while now. recently i was contacted with information leading to a breeder that may have one available. when i saw her, i knew i had to have her. i called the breeder....and she was EXTREMELY NICE... and...for christmas this year...i'm getting my little girl!! *SQUEAL* she'll be here (hopefully) wednesday. 

ok...here she is... at the moment, she is nameless.... but i have a few in mind:


----------



## dr.jaimie

im so excited for u carrie...and u already know what i think of her!


----------



## carrie




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

OMG!!!








Congrats!!! She is SOOOOOO cute!!!!!








So what names are you considering??????????


----------



## Bijousmom

Carrie, she is totally beautiful, congratulations


----------



## cindy6755

<span style="color:#6600cc">Oh she is so cute. What names are you thinking of? Where did you get her? What a great Christmas you will have







</span>


----------



## Ladysmom

She's darling! Congratulations!


----------



## HappyB

I am so excited for you.


----------



## carrie

she's a chalet puppy. her parents are CH Marcris Risque' Justice and CH Su-Le's Sun Blossom. i'm pretty happy (complete understatement). she's a gorgeous pup.









i have one name i like, since it's exotic like massimo's.. i like minionette...call her mini for short. there are other's i'm considering...but i have to find the perfect name for this perfect little girl.


----------



## Jacki

Yay Carrie!!! What a wonderful Christmas present! She is adorable!




























Can't wait to see more pics once she is home with you.


----------



## Cosy

That's a very cute name for her and goes well with Massimo. By the way, how is Massimo taking the news? or are you keeping it from him til CHristmas LOL


----------



## Gemma

That is such a good news. She is just perfect and so cute. congratulations.


----------



## beckybc03

Wow, what a cutie! Congratulations on your new addition, she is just so adorable


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## dr.jaimie

when i first saw her i thought it was pixel...i even pulled up pixels baby pic and they look like twins.....this pup is pixel aunt...her parents are pixels full grandparents











look her twin!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

What a beautiful and perfect little girl! How very exciting for you! Congratulations.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Oh, Congrats!!! I am so very happy for you!!

She is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Cary




----------



## mmo

She is very cute Carrie. I am happy for you and i LOVE the name


----------



## Maria71

Congrats Carrie! she is adorable


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Carrie,








Congratulations







I am thrilled for you, she is gorgeous!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## dogloverx3

I LOVE her , she is VERY pretty . You'll soon be as tired as I am with a new puppy ( Arabella got me up at 2.00 am ) . I think her chubby cheels are adorable . Sarah


----------



## PreciousPrince

CONGRATULATIONS!!! How wonderful, and I really like the name!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh my goodness!!! She is fabulous!!! Congratulations!!!!! I LOVE the name you're considering Minionette.. Mini!! That's adorable!!


----------



## MeandMyMalt

awww she is so adorable!!!! im getting a little boy from chalet in the middle of January and he has the same dad as your little boy (Justice). YAY so our babies are half brother and sister. How old is she now? She is so cute, how did we get so lucky? hehe


----------



## wagirl98665

OMG Carrie she is ADORABLE!!!







Congrats and can't wait to see more pics when you bring her home.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

Carrie! I'm so happy for you! you are going to be so happy with your chalet pup! Princess is the love of my life! you are so lucky to have 2 incredibly cute pups ( I love Mossimo as well).

when I saw your post, I KNEW she was a chalet pup! and I'll tell you why.....

Princess has the exact same photo! LOL... here's the first photo I got of her ...









see the similarity!







...
congrats and I can't wait until she arrives!


----------



## wagirl98665

> when i first saw her i thought it was pixel...i even pulled up pixels baby pic and they look like twins.....this pup is pixel aunt...her parents are pixels full grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look her twin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


When I saw the pic I thought it might be a new litter from Pixel's parents. They look so much alike it's unreal!


----------



## Katkoota

WOW !! Great news







I am so very happy for you.


----------



## MissMelanie

<span style="font-family:Comic">Ohhh Carrie I am so very happy for you! She is cute!

Massimo can come vacation here if he needs quiet time away from the new puppy. We love Massimo.

Good, good luck!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## carrie

thanks everyone!!







i'm so excited!!









here's another pic of her (of my *little butterball* as susie calls her)







:









there is just something about her. i just HAD to have her when i saw her. she was meant to be mine!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

OMG Carrie she is so cute!!!! I am really happy for you, and can't wait to see more pictures of her as she grows up!!














CONGRATS!


----------



## gattirenata

YEAAAHHH!!! I'm soo happy for you CArrie!!!! she is just too cute fro words!!!!!






















congratulations!


----------



## msmagnolia

Carrie, I know exactly what you are talking about when you say that you knew the minute you saw her that she was meant to be yours! 

Darn it, I missed all the excitement. I've been writing Christmas cards and wrapping gifts all day. Jaimie IM'd me the minute I got online. I am SO pleased for you. She looks amazingly like Pixel.....What a terrific Christmas present for your family. Don't worry if Massimo isn't thrilled at first.....he will be eventually!


----------



## momtoboo

[attachment=17035:attachment] She's adorable Carrie, I'm so happy & excited for you.


----------



## NewMom328

Congratulations Carrie!! She is beautiful





















! What a wonderful christmas present for you and your family!


----------



## robin

Oh Carrie, I am so happy for you.







What a wonderful Christmas you are going to have. She is gorgeous.







Congratulations!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Omg Carrie she is adorable







congratulations, what a wonderful Christmas present for you and your family. Oh the excitement of a new puppy, she is just like a twin to Pixel too, I'm sure Massimo will love her too


----------



## Morkie4

Congratulations, she is divine! I am sure you will come up with the right name!


----------



## jude'n'jools

Congrats Carrie, she's gorgeous


----------



## k/c mom

> thanks everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another pic of her (of my *little butterball* as susie calls her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is just something about her. i just HAD to have her when i saw her. she was meant to be mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Oh, thanks for sharing another pic.







She is to-die-for adorable. I just want to grab her and give her a big cuddle!!!


----------



## Deanna

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is adorable!

I am so excited for you! Massimo is going to make an excellent big brother!! 

I can't wait to hear what you name her, and see her coming home photos!


----------



## zsazsasmom

Adorable! Massimo will be so so happy!


----------



## KimKarr

Carrie!









I've been out of touch for a few days here on SM and I come back on this morning and what do I see? 

THE best news! No one is more deserving than you and your family, Carrie!







I am so happy for you. She's a dollbaby for sure!









Awww -- Mass and Mini -- how cute is THAT!?!?

Congratulations - I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Karen542

Ohh she's sooo cute, your so lucky, I think thats one of the best Christmas presents ever


----------



## thelittlepet

That is the best present ever. Two malts are so much better than one.















Aimee


----------



## saltymalty

She is absolutely gorgeous. I love her name too...our kids wanted to name our dog (if we got a boy) Mignon, after Ava Gabor's yorkie in "Green Acres." They watch entirely too much television. I love the nickname Mini. She is much cuter than any mouse, though.


----------



## kodie

aww... congrats Carrie!!!







Cant wait to see how Massimo adjusts to her!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> when i first saw her i thought it was pixel...i even pulled up pixels baby pic and they look like twins.....this pup is pixel aunt...her parents are pixels full grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look her twin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 

Funny, I was going to say the same thing. When I saw her the first thing I thought was Pixel!


----------



## puppymom

Congratulations Carrie!! That is just wonderful. She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo

I am so happy you have her







She is going to be a pretty girl and this is a great breeding that produced 5 or 6 champs with another in the ring. I was always thinking of getting one from this breeding but I decided to slow down and breath.

I am glad you liked her and everything worked out. It saved me the time to add her to the website..hehehe.

PS: Jellybean and Cupcake are from a generation after your breeding but very close together ... so is Pixel.

Here are the photos I got of Sparkle. There is definetly a style to them.


----------



## carrie

> I am so happy you have her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to be a pretty girl and this is a great breeding that produced 5 or 6 champs with another in the ring. I was always thinking of getting one from this breeding but I decided to slow down and breath.
> 
> I am glad you liked her and everything worked out. It saved me the time to add her to the website..hehehe.
> 
> PS: Jellybean and Cupcake are from a generation after your breeding but very close together ... so is Pixel.
> 
> Here are the photos I got of Sparkle. There is definetly a style to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


eeek! those pictures of sparkle are gorgeous!! of course, she grew up to be gorgeous as well!!









well, you know i feel about cupcake & jellybean.







i've said it from the beginning....if you lived closer, cupcake would go missing...lol. and pixel, well, i tell jaimie AAAAAAALL the time how beautiful she is.









and now i get to have one all of my own that's related to those beauties!!!!









*i'm so excited!! *









i can't wait to get her here with me!!


----------



## camfan

Oh, she's a sweetheart.....


----------



## ladypup

She is absolutely gorgeous Carrie


----------



## cindy6755

<span style="color:#cc33cc">She's beautiful. I love Susie's pups.







</span>


----------



## jadey

Carrie!
you are so lucky
she looks so beautiful you will be happy with susie pups








I sure am!
She looks so sweet, reminds me a lot of Pixel








and she is so beautiful...


----------



## triste

For a name I like ... Carrie's Merri Christmas ...it's xmas time and you wanted an M name..







Or Carries Christmas Merri Noel ...eh, I'm no expert, just playing around!


----------



## Julie718

Congrats!!







She is SO adorable.


----------



## gibbert

oh carrie, she is a beautiful doll-baby!! congratulations! i know you're a proud mama, and that you can't wait to get your new baby home with you. I'm infinitely jealous, by the way!! all that i ask is that you post daily pictures, from here on out...


----------



## I found nemo

Carrie,
She is BEAUTIFUL, I wish you all the luck in the world!!

ANDREA~[attachment=17053:attachment]


----------



## carrie

due to schedule conflict, i'll have to wait a day longer! EEEK!









only adds to the suspense...right?!









still haven't thought of any other names.. it just hasn't hit me. i'm hoping it will when i see the little beauty. lol did i mention i would prefer something to go with massimo... an "M" name....?


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Maltese Please

*What a sweet little baby.. my vote is for the name MADELINE ahhhhhhhh.... it perfectly matches Massimo with the amount of syllables. Let me know what you think! She will be so worth the wait for ya.*


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## hohumbarb

what about Millicent Milly


----------



## chloeandj

How about Miely, Mandy, Marina, Madeline, Macy, Megan, Madonna, Magnolia, Mariah

That's all I got right now...


----------



## carrie

great names to consider!! keep 'em coming!!









so far, the ones i have picked out are Minionette (Mini) and Mirabelle/Mirabella (Miree). i was looking for something exotic, something..unique like masismo's name. this is a LOT tougher than i thought. i think maybe i'll just call her little miss M for now...lol. i called and made a vet appt friday. the secretary was excited i was getting a sister for massimo. she said "so what's her name?" i had to tell her she was nameless...







she said "oooookay 'new little girl' it is then!" LOL!!


----------



## thelittlepet

Carrie,
I love Mini. So sweet sounding. Can't wait to see her home on Thursday.
Aimee


----------



## chloeandj

I love Mirabella


----------



## kodie

awww.. Dont worry Carrie you only have to wait 24hrs now!! YAY! I bet you will be having a VERY exciting xmas with the new puppy!!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma

YAY!! congrats!


----------



## carrie

thanks everyone!!!!









tomorrows the big day!! i can't wait!!!









i went shopping today and bought her a few things. i decided on a larger crate, so i can put a potty pad in it. 
i hope that's not wrong. i've never crate trained....









[attachment=17096:attachment]

here's massimo checking out her stuff again. i just got done putting the toys back in he decided to pilfer. 
i left the crate door open after i got it all set up with her stuff in it.... walked away to feed my kids and there he was...taking the toys he fancied... i looked under the desk where his bed is and there were 3 of her toys in it already...and he was walking back with his fourth...lol
[attachment=17097:attachment]


----------



## flossysmom

I am so happy for you








I can't wait to see and hear more about her


----------



## mmo

> thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrows the big day!! i can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went shopping today and bought her a few things. i decided on a larger crate, so i can put a potty pad in it.
> i hope that's not wrong. i've never crate trained....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=17096:attachment]
> 
> here's massimo checking out her stuff again. i just got done putting the toys back in he decided to pilfer.
> i left the crate door open after i got it all set up with her stuff in it.... walked away to feed my kids and there he was...taking the toys he fancied... i looked under the desk where his bed is and there were 3 of her toys in it already...and he was walking back with his fourth...lol
> [attachment=17097:attachment][/B]


Mini is such a lucky little girl!!! I LOVE the bed


----------



## MissMelanie

> great names to consider!! keep 'em coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far, the ones i have picked out are Minionette (Mini) and Mirabelle/Mirabella (Miree). i was looking for something exotic, something..unique like masismo's name. this is a LOT tougher than i thought. i think maybe i'll just call her little miss M for now...lol. i called and made a vet appt friday. the secretary was excited i was getting a sister for massimo. she said "so what's her name?" i had to tell her she was nameless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she said "oooookay 'new little girl' it is then!" LOL!![/B]


 <span style="color:#cc66cc"><span style="font-family:Comic">Mirabelle/Mirabella, and I am sure when you meet her, will KNOW her name.

LOOK at the sentence above, see the first Capital i and then the second one is like this ... I ... I wonder why? ODD!

Merry Christmas and HAPPY Thursday,
Melanie
[/B]


----------



## KimKarr

Look at the haul of goodies that little girl already has! That is just too cute.









Could time go any slower than when you're waiting for your new puppy??
[attachment=17099:attachment]



*And, as you know, in my book -- Massimo







can have ANYTHING he wants!*


----------



## carrie

> Mini is such a lucky little girl!!! I LOVE the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]










i wanted pink, but they only had blue! i made them go "out back" and check! LOL!! they said "no, it's a new item, we only have blue." i was kinda disappointed, since i can buy for a girl now, i wanted pink! but blue is my favorite color...so i guess it's not so bad...lol


----------



## k/c mom

Whoa, that sure is a ton of goodies for her!! Wow, what a lucky girl. This is very exciting!!!!


----------



## carrie

> *And, as you know, in my book -- Massimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can have ANYTHING he wants!*[/B]


well, i bought him stuff too!







some treats, some toys and 2 bully springs that he just loves!! i made sure i didn't leave my little man out. 
apparently what i bought for him wasn't enough.







either that or he's thinking "what is she locking all these wonderful toys up for?! they need to be played with!!" little does he know they are reserved for his new sister!!


----------



## carrie

> <span style="color:#cc66cc"><span style="font-family:Comic">Mirabelle/Mirabella, and I am sure when you meet her, will KNOW her name.
> 
> LOOK at the sentence above, see the first Capital i and then the second one is like this ... I ... I wonder why? ODD!
> 
> Merry Christmas and HAPPY Thursday,
> Melanie
> [/B][/B]


well, turns out his sister is named mira. so....mirabella was out. guess i'll be calling her mini...since my husband insisted on it..lol he's never been very active in this whole kind of activity. i was pleased he decided to take an interest. i think he's just as excited as i am to pick her up tomorrow!!









thank you so much melanie, for your friendship!









XOXOXOXO


----------



## Matilda's mommy

OK Carrie I am so jealious, she's B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Adorable







and already spoiled.


----------



## ladypup

can't wait to see pictures when she gets home!

this is so exciting!


----------



## Ladysmom

Today's the day! I can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## NewMom328

Mini is a great name so cute- Mini & Massimo! I cant wait to see pics of your new little one after she gets home today! Good luck with the pick-up!


----------



## thelittlepet

I just love the name Mini. So sweet. So smart that you put all the new goodies out before she arrived. It really helped Gidget for all the new stuff to have been in place before the muffins came home. Then it didn't seem new to her, she had seen it laying there already and didn't care so much about it.
Aimee


----------



## msmagnolia

Todays the day! Can't wait for to see a photo and hear all about her.......


----------



## saltymalty

I keep checking for photos...we are so excited for you and Miss Mini!


----------



## Katkoota

> thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrows the big day!! i can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went shopping today and bought her a few things. i decided on a larger crate, so i can put a potty pad in it.
> i hope that's not wrong. i've never crate trained....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=17096:attachment]
> 
> here's massimo checking out her stuff again. i just got done putting the toys back in he decided to pilfer.
> i left the crate door open after i got it all set up with her stuff in it.... walked away to feed my kids and there he was...taking the toys he fancied... i looked under the desk where his bed is and there were 3 of her toys in it already...and he was walking back with his fourth...lol
> [attachment=17097:attachment][/B]


wow baby







Mini will sure love her new mommy, big bro and her stuff. I am so excited for you


----------



## MeandMyMalt

is she home yet? oooh i cant wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

she shoulda been home an hour ago....where is she carrie!!!???


----------



## Scoobydoo

> thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrows the big day!! i can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went shopping today and bought her a few things. i decided on a larger crate, so i can put a potty pad in it.
> i hope that's not wrong. i've never crate trained....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=17096:attachment]
> 
> here's massimo checking out her stuff again. i just got done putting the toys back in he decided to pilfer.
> i left the crate door open after i got it all set up with her stuff in it.... walked away to feed my kids and there he was...taking the toys he fancied... i looked under the desk where his bed is and there were 3 of her toys in it already...and he was walking back with his fourth...lol
> [attachment=17097:attachment][/B]


Oh my she has a beautiful assortment of toys etc to come home to















I have one of those little beds but it has a fleece on it around the edge so Koko can't have it cos he eats the fleece








Carrie I love the name Mariah, but then I am sure once she is home you will find a suitable name to her character.
Is she home yet?


----------



## momtoboo

No puppy yet? Sure is a long day.


----------



## KimKarr

Tick Tock!


----------



## Maltese_NH

looking for a puppy update.....


----------



## carrie

:w00t: yep. she's finally home..... she's more than i could have ever asked for! :wub: 

here's a short video of our first meeting (pleeease excuse my baby talk):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgyyZHNGDBw

here are some pics from the ride home:


















this is a pic at my brother's house where we had pit stop..lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## paris

lucky, lucky you!


----------



## robin

OMG Carrie, Mini is so so adorable. I'm in love! She is gorgeous. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jacki

OHHHH Carrie she is SO precious!!







She looks so wiggly and happy in the video! Congratulations -- enjoy your new baby!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

What a sweet little ball! She looked so happy to see you!!


----------



## angelsugar

*I luv the video................oh I wish it were longer!!!
She is precious! You are so lucky!
Congratulations!!!







*


----------



## 3Maltmom

What a cutie pie









Kissies to your new arrival


----------



## Cosy

Oh my gosh, she's already dressed up! LOL! So cute! That video was too short. We demand an encore!


----------



## dogloverx3

What a sweetie . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh wow she is home, and what a little beauty she is







absolutely adorable







Carrie you must be so happy right now, all those puppy kisses, aren't they just the greatest?


----------



## momtoboo

You're back!!!!!!! She is soooooo cute. I'm so happy for you. Can you make more videos please? She looks so glad to see you.


----------



## carrie

> OHMIGOD! SHE IS ADORABLE!
> 
> I'm so excited for you! How is she doing? How is Mass doing? Are the kids excited? How did she seem to fair on the flight? Is she nervous?
> 
> CONGRATS![/B]


thanks!! i have no complaints...lol...









she's doing spectacular. her flight was pretty short, about 3 hours. she was perfectly fine...that was a relief.  she's very friendly and outgoing. she was soooo excited to meet me...just about as excited as i was to meet her!! LOL! i took her out and immediately was showered with kisses. 

massimo did NOT like her at first. wheni took her out of the carrier, he was looking out the window of the car... he looked at me like "what the HE*L is THAT!" then when i brought her in the car to meet him he completely ignored her (AND ME) and wouldn't look at us. mini was so happy to see him, she went to check him out and he growled at her and bared his teeth.... she didn't care, she knew he was harmless and went on pestering him. now they get along fine. no worries!!









however, i had to borrow my friend's car... last night i had a minor malfunction and had to leave my vehicle at the shop... i was furious, seems like there was one problem after another regarding my collection of this puppy... but i found a solution, nothing was keeping me from my little girl!!! LOL!!


----------



## k/c mom

I am totally dying here!!! She is beyond adorable. That last picture is just so cute there isn't even a word to describe it. The look on her face is just so endearing.







What a doll!!! *

Congratulations!!!!!*

P.S. I sure see the family resemblence to Pixel and Princess.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

yeah!! I'm so glad you have her home!! How thrilling for you!!


----------



## elly

She is so cute. I WANT A PUPPY!!!She is a beautiful happy girl. You are blessed.

Cathy


----------



## Julie718

AWWWWW...Mini is just TOO CUTE!







Congrats!!!


----------



## Ladysmom

IMG! Could she be any more adorable? And she's already stylin' in a dress!

Keep the pictures and videos coming!

And give big brother Mass a hug from me for being such a good boy!


----------



## Deanna

Congratulations!! She is a doll!!!


----------



## MeandMyMalt

She is absoultely adorable, congratulations!!! i cant wait till that is me meeting my puppy from Susie for the first time. You are very lucky and so is she! im glad her and Massimo are getting along now, thats great to here. I cant wait to see more pictures of her, keep em coming!!


----------



## thelittlepet

Mini is perfect. Can hardly wait to see more pictures. So wish that video clip had been longer. Keep us posted, we all love puppies.
Aimee


----------



## dr.jaimie

amazing,....i swaer she is pixels twin!


----------



## wagirl98665

Oh what a cutie pie she is.


----------



## suTQ

Congratulations. She is a DOLL. And I love that you already have her in a dress and a pony.


----------



## msmagnolia

I've been thinking of her as Mini-Pix.....and its TRUE! OMG. She is just adorable Carrie. How very exciting for your whole family (except maybe Mass).

I swear, I laughed out loud at your description of the first meeting between the fluffs......could have been my house, except Sadie kept it up for a few weeks and Hope just kept going back for more till she finally wore her down.


----------



## ladypup

OMG Carrie, she is so cute!!!









i am sure sweet Massimo will LOVE her!!

(if not, you can always send her here







)

more more more videos and pictures - stop teasing us with the short ones!!


----------



## KimKarr

Carrie -- everyone is being so nice to you and saying things like "oh, I wish the video was longer.", etc. I say: STINGY! Give us more! MORE! 5 seconds??? That's all we get to see of that precious one?

She looks so well adjusted already -- boy, does that ever mean that she is in her right place. And that certainly must also say something about how well she's been socialized and brought up. 

I'm glad dear Massimo







is beginning to come around. 

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## mmo

> amazing,....i swaer she is pixels twin![/B]


I agree!! Congratulations Carrie, i wish you the best!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom




----------



## PuttiePie

She looks happyyyyyyyyy and I wish you all a long cozy life together, CONGRATS!!


----------



## carrie

ookay! we're pretty much settled in. mini's getting tired... i had left the crate door open and she decided to wander in and to grab a bite to eat, take a little drink and lay down. 
i was a bad mom and disturbed her to take some pics. she looked so sweet, i couldn't resist.









[attachment=17117:attachment]

[attachment=17118:attachment]



















she's faaaaaast asleep now....


----------



## Gemma

ouch this hurts, She is so darn cute







. it is so hard not to be able to squeeze her right now. I want to be there so bad. She does look like Pixel's baby pictures











I watched that video 10 times







that was so cute.


----------



## kab

> Carrie! I'm so happy for you! you are going to be so happy with your chalet pup! Princess is the love of my life! you are so lucky to have 2 incredibly cute pups ( I love Mossimo as well).
> 
> when I saw your post, I KNEW she was a chalet pup! and I'll tell you why.....
> 
> Princess has the exact same photo! LOL... here's the first photo I got of her ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the similarity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> congrats and I can't wait until she arrives![/B]



She has them in the same headlock







. I love the name too. I know you are thrilled.............how could you not, seeing how Princess and Pixel have turned out.


----------



## SassyLuv

OMG!! Mini is just toooooo cute. I want Sassy a little sister. I think I am beginning to whine! That would be the best Christmas present ever. Her pictures are so adorable. I can't wait to here more about her. I am proud of you Massimo. Hugs to both.






























Pam and Sassy


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Cary




----------



## puppymom

All I can say is 

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG*

She is too too TOOOOOOOOO cute. The video is priceless, she is wriggling and squiggling and you can just tell she KNOWS Mom is on the other side!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you Carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=302720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheni took her out of the carrier, he was looking out the window of the car... he looked at me like "what the HE*L is THAT!"[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost spit my water out at that description!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear they are getting along.
> 
> She is absolutly adorable.
> 
> I need updates every hour! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

you're gonna be soooooorry you said that!! LOL i have like a MILLION pictures of her. i just can't stop myself. i've become a picture taking monster! 

well, so far, she's extremely lovey and inquisitive. she constantly wants my attention. she loves to be held and when you talk to her it looks like she's really listening intently..lol. 
she doesn't bother massimo too much...only once in a while she'll chase after him and when he stops she tries to bull him over. she kinda bounces off him he gets wobbly! he hates it!! LOL!! 

she's sooo cute!









ok.... just a couple more pics....









she's my little chubby bunny...


----------



## Toby's Mom

Tomorrow, when you wake up, and she's not there...well, contact me and I MAY let you have her back! LOL

KEEP THE PICTURES COMING!


----------



## carrie

> Tomorrow, when you wake up, and she's not there...well, contact me and I MAY let you have her back! LOL[/B]


hahahaha!!










.......maybe i'll sleep on the sofa tonite.......


----------



## My2Furbabies

She is soooo gorgeous! Congrats on getting her!


----------



## gibbert

oh carrie - she's just beautiful! is massimo smittten yet? congratulations!!


----------



## Tina

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY


----------



## phesty

Oh, she's so cute I just wanna squeeze her 'til her little head pops off! kidding....

Congratulations! I love her and I love her name!

Josie says: Massimo, I'm glad you got a little sister and not me. I'm not sharin' my mommy with anybody.


----------



## cindy6755

Cindy</span>


----------



## carrie

thank you SOOOOO much everybody.







your support means a great deal to me!









but.... i wish you could see this little girl in person. for some reason i just can't capture her true beauty with a camera. maybe jaimie can explain....lol


----------



## flossysmom

Awww, she is just adorable









Congrats















She looks like she already knows you...on her first day....
oh yeah, a mommy's girl








I am so happy for ya


----------



## Holliberry

Oh, wow... congrats! She is so adorable! She looks so excited in her cage, like she did very well. 

Phoebe (the sissy baby girl) was all squished up to the back like she didnt want to come out ever.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

OMG Carrie lol! She is so adorable! I love her!!!! I can't wait to c more pics!!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

oh Carrie~ i'm so excited for you. She's adorable! I'm so jealous! you've got two extremely cute malts!! congrats! keep us posted on her growing up stories. she's got a lot of family here!


----------



## jadey

carrie
she is so beautiful







you are so lucky! 
mini looks so much like pixel  what a doll~
im glad you have here~


----------



## Carla

Congratulations! She's adorable.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Katkoota

yipppeeeee







she is finally home







and what a cutie pie







Loved all pictures, especially the first close up one







I also loved the video and wished that it was longer








CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## jude'n'jools

Congrats Carrie







she is gorgeous


----------



## kodie

Carrie, I just luv that video u took... and the pics are adorable...







I am sooo completely happy for you! Congrats on your new baby! She is precious...







I think that video explains WHY I luv dogs so much... the most loving creatures...


----------

